# طلب معلومات عن مجال الشغل فى الحفر



## نور المصراوى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

انا يا جماعة طالب تخصص حفر وانتاج البترول وبصراحة كنت عايز الناس الخبرة اللى فى المنتدى تقولنا اخبار المجال اية واخبار الشغل والعمل اية هل لسة المجال زى الاول حلو وشغلة كتير ولا اية واية اللى هيحصل للبترول فى المستقبل


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

زى الفل ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق ياهندسة


----------



## virtualknight (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بالتوفيق للجميع يا مهندسنا العزيز


----------

